# Jewel Reflectors



## flatfish55 (25 Jan 2013)

Hi everyone.
	  I`ve got a question about the Jewel reflectors I bought .I notice they are deeper one side than the other and as I know nothing about Jewel tanks could anyone tell me why this is. I have made my hood so I am just fixing the reflectors to the wood and am not sure on positioning.

  Thanks, Mark.


----------



## linkinruss (25 Jan 2013)

I think it's because it just allows you to direct light in either direction.
I have the shortest cut-off against the ballast as I dont want to be blinded every time I open the tank lid.


----------



## Ady34 (25 Jan 2013)

Hi Mark,
I have not experienced this with reflectors, but its been a while since I had a jewel tank and its most likely a modification.
Id put the longer side of each reflector towards the centre ballast to direct the light down, the shorter side will then allow a better spread of light to the front and rear of the aquarium.
Do they not just twist to any angle on the light bulb?
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## flatfish55 (25 Jan 2013)

Thanks linkinruss.
  I thought it might be that,So it doesn`t make any difference really then.

  Mark.


----------



## callmephathead (25 Jan 2013)

I have never actually thought about the reflector on my Juwel, but when I saw your post I decided to do a little test. 
I have a Seneye Reef which I used to measure the light in different areas of the tank with different configurations...and to my surprise it turns out that by putting the longer edge of the reflector towards the inside of the tank ( the lighting appliance side) I have better light distribution, the center of the tank remains almost unchanged but the edges of the tank receive more light...


----------



## flatfish55 (25 Jan 2013)

So are you saying put the longer edge to the back?


----------



## flatfish55 (25 Jan 2013)

Hi Ady.
  Sorry I missed your reply.I am having the ballast attached on back of hood and will put the reflectors on with long side to back and see how that
works, If I don`t like it I`ll turn them around.

		Thanks
			Mark


----------



## callmephathead (25 Jan 2013)

Sorry mate, i am at work and didn't keep an eye on the forum,
I have put the larger edge towards the center of the tank, that gave me the best result.
Cheers


----------

